# BBC looking for expat British families for brand new pilot game show.



## 12YardProductions (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello, 

I hope you don't mind me posting on this forum. My name is Sam and I am a television researcher for 12 Yard Productions. I know it is a bit of an obscure ask but I am on the look out for British families who have emigrated to Australia to take part in a brand new pilot game show for the BBC.

The show is going to be called 5 Star Family Reunion and is a game show where eight family members play in real time across the globe in a series of general knowledge rounds. Four family members must be UK based while four expat British family members are based overseas. The basic idea is to answer questions in order to win a family reunion in Oz. 

Ideally we're looking for families who haven't had the chance to see their UK based family in person for a while, years even. 

If anyone is interested or knows of anybody who they think might be interested please email me and I can get in touch with more information. 

My email is sam.postlethwaite(at)12yard(dot)com 

Thank you, 

Sam


----------

